# Perry dove field



## reelx11 (Sep 2, 2014)

On the first day of dove season this Saturday, when will we be able to get on the field before we start shooting at noon? I remember last year we had to wait til 10am to get on the field. Anyone know if this will  be same like last year? Good luck this season!


----------



## Braumeister (Sep 2, 2014)

I would be interested to know myself.  I am planning to get there around 10 am, but it will be my first time ever going on a dove hunt. So it will all be new to me!


----------



## shawshank (Sep 4, 2014)

This is a rule for several years now on opening day of dove on WMA's. Please look in your hunting reg's to get the legal (and safe) answers. If you don't have any regulations, pick them up at Dicks, Walmart, Acadamy, Bass Pro, etc. They are free. You can also look them up online.
Shoot a bunch!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 7, 2014)

How was it, did any of ya'll go out there yesterday?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Sep 7, 2014)

It was hot and CROWDED. Idiots shooting birds so low that they was knocking the sunflowers over. That is one place I almost go to jail at every year. There are kids that has better gun control than a good bit of the adults. I was able to get a limit in about two hrs. There was a good bit of birds this year with a good bit more sky busters. Was still better than being at home


----------



## reelx11 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got 11 doves yesterday. Doves were flying all over late afternoon. Hopefully this Saturday will be a good day as well.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 8, 2014)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> It was hot and CROWDED. Idiots shooting birds so low that they was knocking the sunflowers over. That is one place I almost go to jail at every year. There are kids that has better gun control than a good bit of the adults. I was able to get a limit in about two hrs. There was a good bit of birds this year with a good bit more sky busters. Was still better than being at home



I know what you mean.  Couple years ago, one dude  leveled his gun and fired right at me for a bird 10 feet high that was in between us.  I was a good 100 yards or more away and both of us sitting with our backs to the woods line.  Luckily I saw him swing and ducked down in time.  And I don't mean out in front of me, he fired right at me because I watched him follow the bird until it was direct line between us.


----------



## reelx11 (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone get anything this past weekend? I got 8. Anyone going this Saturday?


----------

